
Diagram as Code - starefossen
https://open.evry.blog/2020/01/05/diagram-as-code.html
======
tom_mellior
Isn't this backwards? I read "X as code" as "you can execute X (and observe
some result)". But you can't execute these diagrams. What you can do is to
"execute" _code_ and observe visual _diagrams_ as a result. So I think this
should be "code as diagrams". Or simply "some diagram description languages".

~~~
starefossen
I agree that it is not entirely self explaining. I ended going with Diagram as
Code based on the Infrastructure as Code [1] principle which is the same
concept; you write code to generate your infrastructure.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infrastructure_as_code](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infrastructure_as_code)

